# Their kennel club name



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

so

When they are not rolling in mud ( or worse)

Not causing complete havoc 

What is their formal name?

I'll start

Rock Von Gold Midnight Ebony

Alias Shadow

A picture would be great , unless like me you are useless :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Our blue roan Cocker, long since departed..

"Harradland Sierra Blue"

We called her Jessie


Pete


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Our manic chocolate labrador, Maisie ..........

.........

.........

Elizabeth of Greendell.

She is a treasure, but impudent and head strong too. I would certainly not be without her. Of all the labs we have had over the years, she is by far the one I feel most attached to.

Colin


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Rowangarth Northern Angel -Whippet
Klondike Dash of Gold -Whippet
Maingate Red Admiral - Whippet (our affix)
Eastonite Estelle - Pug
Maingate Chilli Pepper - Pug


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The one on the left is the late "Harvlin Sunset" or Gus.

The one on the right is the late "My Boy Vee" or Duke.

They were my daughter's - both had to be put down last year within 7 weeks of each other due to totally unrelated and untreatable ailments.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How heartbreaking Stanner, they are beautiful

Aldra


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

Sibford Ebony Boy aka "Stanley"
Black Labrador who is the biggest dope going
See profile pic


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

"Owl" we call him Henry. He's a rescue dog, a mongrel (quarter Whippet, quarter Collie, half Border Collie - we had his DNA done). The Dogs Trust have to name so many dogs that they use lists of names. Bird names were being used when Henry was found. There was also a "Falcon" in the kennels when we got Henry. I often wonder if other animal charities do the same. Does the RSPB do it? 

Do they have birds called "Fido" or Rover"? 

You have to wonder don't you?


----------



## fantails (Oct 24, 2013)

as well as Stanley sibford ebony boy in the pic we have a mad jack russell (no pedigree of course) and 2 "adopted" dogs from the dog trust, Billy and Scruff - so bird names were obviously out then!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

aldra said:


> so
> 
> When they are not rolling in mud ( or worse)
> 
> ...


I tried another conventional reply to add a photo and it didn't work - let's see if this one does.

Colin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

My mutt doesn't have a fancy name but she is a fancy breed.

She's a Labralabradoodlelurcher.

Her mum, a pedigree Labrador got jumped by a frisky 9 month labradoodle X lurcher.
The upshot is a set of racing legs carrying round a chilled-out lab that can jump like a kangaroo!


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

[/URL][/img]

L to R

Rio aka Roblore Heaven Scent at Jasdekoma
Indy aka Jasdekoma Razzle Dazzle
Kodi aka Jaydex Shining Light at Jasdekoma

enjoying the wet & muddy weather!!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

On a THS.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

English Mastiff CHEVELU SILVER WILLOW - as you can see not very willow like!! 
Very much a family member and lets face it at that size she was hard to miss. In fact whether she would fit was a major determining factor in our choice of van.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Lightening Flash out of Swiftdash The Dark via Romany Gold and Polielins Popsical we called him Harvey. :lol


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Bentley's other name is Biscuit Muncher Dexies. When we heard that we thought the breeder was extracting the michael!
Shirley


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Charlie Pepper and salt mini schnauzer aka mikkosukees moon river
Daisy as above Dasiy Muffett
Finlay black mini schnauzer mistarimas Ieapetus - what a load of gobble dee **** ! All mad and untrainable ! Luv em


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just think the kennel names are so great

Especially when we learn the everyday name

Although Colin, you should have called her Elizabeth

She is so much a lillybet 

As for Shadow, he should have been called Deadly Nightshade :lol:  

aldra


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Graces Little Darling


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She is beautiful

Her name???

Aldra


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Our apricot toy poodle 'Mickey' is 'Little Amber Jimbo' :?


----------



## larryn (Apr 22, 2013)

Our beautiful little pomeranians
Blazes beauty of Alexiasdream
Better known as Sasha. Aged 2

Degsys stargazer of Alexiasdream 
Better known as Alex and pleased to say at 10 months old has qualified for Crufts


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

747 said:


> On a THS.


Ha ha - typical Whippets - got all the home comforts to themselves!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Soulstone Willow the Whisp.

We got to choose the "Willow the Whisp" part as we were calling her Willow. She's a Whippet.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Ours dont have kennel names as such as they were not born in the UK.

Gaspard is a standard schnauzer who if we want to register him with the French KC then he will be given a name beginning with K ( I think...its the year of birth)
Diego is our Catalan Sheepdog who was born in Germany and has the official name Arcalis..has to be an A as it was the first litter of the breed from the breeder..and we chose Arcaliis as its our favourite ski spot in Andorra.

Love the doggies on here


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hello Aldra

Her name was Kay. We had her for 15 years, she walked 65 munros. She passed away a few years ago, still miss her.

I have a Springer now. No pedagree but a lovely friend. His name is Jess

Regards Olly


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

olly

We had a long haired German shepherd

Odin, he walked every mountain in the lake district with us

Became well known as when dusk was falling he went back to round up all the walkers behind whether he knew them or not

Took his job as a shepherd seriously

You never forget them

Aldra


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Aldra

You never forget them


Ain't that the truth

Olly


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have 4 rescue dogs, coincidentally all 6 years old now. You don't get their papers so I don't have any KC names.....some are registered at least one (probably) 2 are not.

Maddie an English Springer. Here is a pic from a couple of years ago still with her full tale. She now has a shortish dock as she kept splitting it. Poor girl!


Harry resplendent in the mud:


Charlie (Charlton) who was dumped on the street outside Pets at Home. He is enormous...24 inches at the withers and has cost us £10k in leg operations...thank goodness for insurance:


and the goldie, Benson who is a working strain golden retriever:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cocker Hoop Shaggy Paw the third and Donk le Terrible

To be fair one is technically not a dog at all but a Donkey. The terrier knicked his jumper.

[fullalbumimg:73860fb364]1081[/fullalbumimg:73860fb364]

Sorry. Felt left out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Now that dog is definately pedigree Barry 

Now what breed ???

Answers on a postcard

I rarther like Donk  

Aldra


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

rescued Jeffrey


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

can't seem to add a picture :-(


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks gorgeous Cypsygal 

However so does my hound from hell

Well he did until large portions of his coat was sheared off

Not to worry he now looks even more innocent :evil: :evil: 

Aldra :lol:


----------

